# Skipooter - a new viewpoint



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper: Scooter, you need to get up and come down for breakfast



Scooter: I'm exercising right now, Skip



Skipper: It looks like you're just hangin' around to me!



Scooter: Stretching is good for the spine and hanging upside down increases the blood flow to your brain



Skipper: I give up. I'm going to breakfast without you.

Scooter: Sheesh, it seems like you could at least try to look at it from my point of view.

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1:....Thank's for the laugh fella's...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol it's so funny the positions they are comfortable in  - so cute


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

what a couple of clowns these two are, for some reason they remind me of Laurel and Hardy :laugh::laughing: 
I also love these pictures because you can see an amazing cage set up for budgies to love and live with.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This gave me a big laugh, what little troublemakers!
They're so cute, Scooter looks very comfortable


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Im sitting here killing myself laughing. I'm trying to keep myself warm it's freezing and Indi has cold feet ...You guys really know how to entertain one another... I hope you got something yummy to eat for breakfast...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, I see Scooter is practising his bat skills, you never know when they'll come in handy! 
Scooter the "Batbudgie", beware Gotham City villains there's a new hero in town!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Scoot is practising his stunt moves for the next movie. Director Peachy has given him strict orders to hang upside down for at least 3 hours a day and as we can see Scoot is taking this seriously.

I think Peachy's next movie idea goes something along these lines "Scooterman scooterman does whatever a scooter can, spins a web (from feathers) any size, catches thieves, just liked flies, hey hey here comes the Scooterman." His contract states he cannot tell anybody - not even close bro Skipper about his fab. new role yet. Peachy's orders!!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute and funny! Thanks for sharing,Deb!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



:laughing1:....Thank's for the laugh fella's...

Click to expand...

 One of our secret :spy: missions is to bring as much laughter to the world as possible! :laughing:



Niamhf said:



Lol it's so funny the positions they are comfortable in  - so cute 

Click to expand...

 They are very entertaining for sure. 



Pretty boy said:



what a couple of clowns these two are, for some reason they remind me of Laurel and Hardy :laugh::laughing: 
I also love these pictures because you can see an amazing cage set up for budgies to love and live with. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Cathy! :hug:



StarlingWings said:



This gave me a big laugh, what little troublemakers!
They're so cute, Scooter looks very comfortable 

Click to expand...

I think Scooter enjoys showing off his acrobatic skills. 



LynandIndigo said:



Im sitting here killing myself laughing. You guys really know how to entertain one another.

Click to expand...

 We love having fun!! 



aluz said:



Haha, I see Scooter is practising his bat skills, you never know when they'll come in handy! 
Scooter the "Batbudgie", beware Gotham City villains there's a new hero in town! 

Click to expand...

 :wow: Batbudgie to the rescue!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Scoot is practising his stunt moves for the next movie. Director Peachy has given him strict orders to hang upside down for at least 3 hours a day and as we can see Scoot is taking this seriously.

I think Peachy's next movie idea goes something along these lines "Scooterman scooterman does whatever a scooter can, spins a web (from feathers) any size, catches thieves, just liked flies, hey hey here comes the Scooterman." His contract states he cannot tell anybody - not even close bro Skipper about his fab. new role yet. Peachy's orders!!

Click to expand...

 Yep, Scooterman definitely thinks it's about time that HE be the STAR :star: instead of Skipper. :laughing:



nuxi said:



Very cute and funny! Thanks for sharing,Deb!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby! :wave:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

aluz said:


> Haha, I see Scooter is practising his bat skills, you never know when they'll come in handy!
> Scooter the "Batbudgie", beware Gotham City villains there's a new hero in town!


LOL, this post brings 2 songs to mind...

_NA NA NA NA NA NA...BATBUDGIE!

Spiderbird, Spiderbird does whatever a spider can
He spins a web anytime to catch a thief just like that
Look out, here comes the Spiderbird!_


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Love LOVE LOVE your 2 funny, quirky, adventurous boys! Their acrobatic home life has obviously prepared them well for their stunts on the Big Screen...*


----------

